# Gentoo hängt sich beim 1.mal booten auf

## blackfeet

Hi

Ich hab ein Gentoo stage 1 aufgesetzt und es hat alles super funktioniert. Beim Kernel compilieren hat mir ein bekannter geholfen. 

Nun starte ich das 1. mal gentoo neu. Alles scheint zu funktionieren, grub starte das richtige System. Sogar der Frambuffer funktioniert reibungslos.

Auf einmal bleibt das System einfach stehen und es geschieht nichts mehr.

Beim 1. mal ist es nach der Zeile von Firewire stehengeblieben.

LiveCD rein und firewire aus dem kernel genommen. Neustart.

Wieder das selbe Problem nur jetzt nach der Zeile "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20"

Eigentlich nach dem Alle Laufwerke abgeschlossen sind.

Das ganze ist ein Centrino Laptop.

Laptop:Link zm Laptop

danke schon mal

----------

## Earthwings

Boote mal, wenn grub erscheint, drück "c" für dessen Konsole, editier den Gentoo-Eintrag und häng als Kernelparameter folgendes an: "noacpi noapm noapic". Lade dann Gentoo, und wenn der Fehler erneut auftritt, poste mal die letzen fünf Zeilen, die auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen.

----------

## blackfeet

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe das gemacht was du gesagt hast, leider bringt es aber nichts.

Das komische ist das in den letzen Zeilen kein fehler zu erkennen ist.

Trotzdem hier mal die letzen 5 Zeilen.

```

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 7814016 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24x DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

[edit]

Noch angemerkt. Er tut kurtz nichts, dann versucht er wie wild auf die festplatte zuzugreife und dann tut er für immer nichts.

[/edit]

----------

## Neo_0815

Funktioniert der LiveCD Kernel denn .. ich schätze mal ja, sonst ginge das Install nicht.

Dann nimm mal dessen config und änder sie schrittweise ab, so sollte sich das Problem ja finden lassen.

MfG

----------

## blackfeet

Ich verwend Knoppix livecd zur zeit mit 2.4er kernel, ich werd mal 2.6er von der Live cd Probieren. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich an die configs von dem herankomm.

Kann mir das bitte jemand sagen.

thx schon mal

----------

## Neo_0815

Findest du unter /proc/config.gz .

MfG

----------

## blackfeet

Funkt noch immer nicht, entweder (was wohl warscheinlicher ist) hab ich mit der config beim einspielen was vermasselt oder das Problem liegt tiefer begraben.

Ich werd geh jetzt schlafen, werd mich morgen noch mals melden.

thx

----------

## kosta

Hallo,

deine Fehlerbeschreibung sieht so aus wie bei dem Notebook meines Kumpels. Ich konnte das ganze lösen, indem ich im Kernel die ATAPI-CDROM-Option deaktiviert habe und das Laufwerk über die SCSI-Emulation angesprochen habe. Versuch das mal, vielleicht liegt ja bei dir das selbe Problem mit dem CD-Laufwerk vor.

----------

## Neo_0815

Mit dem LiveCD Kernel gehts doch aber ... sehr eigenartig.

Neu uebersetzt hast du den Kernel aber schon ?

MfG

----------

